# valkiye



## fly boy (May 22, 2009)

as you may know valkiye just came out and i was wondering is it at all good?


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

It is a very good movie... I consider it to be the best WWII movie ever.!


----------



## imalko (May 22, 2009)

After seeing the movie, I don't know... There is some good parts, but at some points the movie is, dare I say, boring. And the guy playing Hitler was not convincing at all. Just my personal impression, though. Maybe I just had higher expectations. 

In my subjective opinion "Der Untergang" is far better movie then Valkyrie.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

imalko said:


> After seeing the movie, I don't know... There is some good parts, but at some points the movie is, dare I say, boring. And the guy playing Hitler was not convincing at all. Just my personal impression, though. Maybe I just had higher expectations.
> 
> In my subjective opinion "Der Untergang" is far better movie then Valkyrie.


They definitely could have found a better person to play Hitler.


----------



## Amsel (May 22, 2009)

Valkyrie was much better then I anticipated it being. I almost forgot that was Tom Cruise, almost. Some parts were very well done, such as the Reserve Regiments in Berlin and the Ju-52 and the scene on the Eastern Front. To me Hitler seemed convincing as well as Goebbels, but Goerring looked like an Italian crime boss.

On a side note; and I'm not picking on you. You really should try harder to work on your typing. I am thrilled that someone of your age is as smart as you are and interested in history.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Valkyrie was much better then I anticipated it being. I almost forgot that was Tom Cruise, almost. Some parts were very well done, such as the Reserve Regiments in Berlin and the Ju-52 and the scene on the Eastern Front. To me Hitler seemed convincing as well as Goebbels, but Goerring looked like an Italian crime boss.
> 
> On a side note; and I'm not picking on you. You really should try harder to work on your typing. I am thrilled that someone of your age is as smart as you are and interested in history.


Are you talking about me?


----------



## Amsel (May 22, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Are you talking about me?


No. Sorry, I was talking to fly boy.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 22, 2009)

If you choose to see this movie, do not expect to see a spy movie with tons of shooting and action. This movie focuses more on the planning and the political ratifications of the plot. I went with my brother and dad and my brother said that he got bored because he expected it to be a spy movie like Mission Impossible of The Borne Ultimatum. Instead, Valkyrie is a quieter movie about the politics behind an assassination attempt. That being said, the actors in Valkyrie are very good and carry much of the script to make it very believable and exciting. The whole story is very tense and suspenseful, but this constant suspense more than makes up for the lack of straight action. Rather, the "action" is caused by the emotions and suspense of the situations that the characters constantly find themselves in. At times in the theatre is was completely silent, and I was pretty sure most of the people weren't breathing. I sure wasn't. Also, this is not an exactly happy story. If you see this movie knows about the history of the event, they know how it ends, but I won't reveal that to you, just so I don't ruin the movie. Overall, I really liked this movie. I found the politics of the whole affair interesting and exciting as well as the constant feeling of suspense. But if your a person who would rather see a good shoot-em-up movie, Valkyrie may not be for you, it is rather oriented to people who would find the politics and intrigue interesting and exciting.


----------



## Doughboy (May 22, 2009)

Amsel said:


> No. Sorry, I was talking to fly boy.


Okay.


----------



## fly boy (May 26, 2009)

Amsel said:


> No. Sorry, I was talking to fly boy.



its alright i get that a lot


----------



## Messy1 (May 26, 2009)

It was a good movie, I watched it last night. I did not buy Tom Cruise as a German officer, maybe that is because he just has really lost a lot of credit with me due to some of his shennigans he has pulled in the last few years. Overall the movie was good, the locations and scenes were extremely accurate and believable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> It is a very good movie... I consider it to be the best WWII movie ever.!



You are kidding right?

It is a decent movie, but it does not portray all the characters historically very well. It is a typical Hollywood adaption to a true story.

If you think that it is the best movie about WW2, you might want to check out some more movies.



imalko said:


> In my subjective opinion "Der Untergang" is far better movie then Valkyrie.



Der Untergang is an excellent movie! Done very well. I own it on DVD, you have to watch it in German though (if you do not understand it, turn on the subtitles in English).


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2009)

Please tell me your kidding Doughboy!!!!


----------



## Doughboy (May 26, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Please tell me your kidding Doughboy!!!!


No Obviously you have not seen the movie.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> No Obviously you have not seen the movie.



I have, and I think you need to seriously check out some more movies...


----------



## imalko (May 26, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Der Untergang is an excellent movie! Done very well. I own it on DVD, you have to watch it in German though (if you do not understand it, turn on the subtitles in English).



I couldn't agree with you more, Adler! Excellent movie indeed. Actually, I like the fact that this movie is in German language. Its even more authentic because of that.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2009)

Yep, agree with the above two comments. Valkyrie wasn't a bad film and was a good portrayal of the politics and goings on behind the Staffenburg Plot but it is not even in my top 10 of great war films. There are many that are much better than it, go and watch a lot more war films.


----------



## Messy1 (May 26, 2009)

Agree 100% Gnomey, imalko, adler, everyone else. This was a interesting look behind the scenes, but not anywhere near the beat war film of all time.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 26, 2009)

I did really like the Ju-52's and the Bf-109's... nice birds!


----------



## Doughboy (May 26, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> I did really like the Ju-52's and the Bf-109's... nice birds!


I really like the N. Africa part.


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I really like the N. Africa part.



talked to the guys who flew the 109's and it took them almost 12 flights to get them to coincide with the JU 52 and the acting parts


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

So in the movie, how much of the airplane parts were real planes and were any of it CGI?


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 27, 2009)

Cruise kinda killed it for me -the flying scenes were cool though

Watched it once -proberly not again


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 27, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> So in the movie, how much of the airplane parts were real planes and were any of it CGI?



I was watching a short documentary and i'm pretty sure all the airplane parts were real


----------



## Messy1 (May 28, 2009)

I just cannot get behind Cruise is any movie anymore. If this one had not been about WW2 history, I would not have bothered to see it.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2009)

fly boy said:


> its alright i get that a lot



yep...

SHIFT key and a period everynow and then prevents the shovel.


----------



## Doughboy (May 30, 2009)

It's okay flyboy, I'm not too good with punctuation either.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> It's okay flyboy, I'm not to good with punctuation either.



Neither am I, but he is terrible. I think he just does not wish to try.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> It's okay flyboy, I'm not to good with punctuation either.



There's a biiiiig difference between making an honest effort and honest mistakes, and not even trying. The former implies intelligence and a willingness to learn. The latter implies a certain pride in ignorance.

Heck...I've worn the letters off several "backspace" keys in my day.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2009)

Matt, you're wearing the 'ell out of that shovel clip!!


----------



## fly boy (Jun 1, 2009)

what do you mean? (see i'm trying.)


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 1, 2009)

I knew you had it in you fly boy!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 1, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> It's okay flyboy, I'm not to good with punctuation either.



It's "I'm not *too *good with punctuation either.."


Sorry, I couldn't resist it..


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 1, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> It's "I'm not *too *good with punctuation either.."
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist it..


Okay...I misspelled a word. I fixed it now.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't worry, I often make spolling mistakes myself!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 1, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Don't worry, I often make spolling mistakes myself!


Like spolling?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Matt, you're wearing the 'ell out of that shovel clip!!




The beatings will continue until I effect change. As Dean Wurmer once said, "Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son."


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Double secret probation might be on the way!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> I just cannot get behind Cruise is any movie anymore. If this one had not been about WW2 history, I would not have bothered to see it.


Ditto. Not a Cruise fan myself . Haven't seen the movie either. Want too because it's WWII but just not yet.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 3, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Ditto. Not a Cruise fan myself . Haven't seen the movie either. Want too because it's WWII but just not yet.



I agree with you, the only reason I saw it was because of it's subject and place in history.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 4, 2009)

Valkyrie was pretty good. Tom Cruise was better than expected, his acting was sublte and effective, most of the time. The plot can be a little confusing, but they got a lot of the historical parts right, even Goebbels on the phone. (Which I thought was just a movie scene at first.)

Not a bad movie.



> As Dean Wurmer once said, "Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son."



Interesting qoute. Better watch my weight.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 6, 2009)

Or just work on one them. That's my motto.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 7, 2009)

I just saw this movie tonight, and It was pretty good in my eyes. A little confusing at first, but I liked it. The only thing I didnt like was eveyone speaking perfect english, at least they could have given the cast german accents.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 8, 2009)

I think fake German accents would've detracted from the movie. Nothing worse than a guy with a thick British accent trying to emulate a thick German accent.....now, if they'd've found some English-speaking German actors to play all the parts, _that _would've been awesome!


----------



## Amsel (Jun 8, 2009)

Well they could have gotten Billy Bob Thornton! That would really screw things up; Germans who sound like Texans.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there a German born actor who would have been a big enough star to draw people into the movie? I feel that is the main reason Cruise was cast in the lead, his involvement just about made me not want to watch it, only this post got me interested enough. Still think Cruise was a little hokey as the lead, but overall a good movie.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 8, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> .....now, if they'd've found some English-speaking German actors to play all the parts, _that _would've been awesome!






Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 9, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Well they could have gotten Billy Bob Thornton! That would really screw things up; Germans who sound like Texans.





Wheelsup


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought they handled the language dilemma gracefully enough. And I've heard a whole lot worse German than Cruise's.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

There's plenty of other big-name actors who would've done a good job of drawing a crowd (Billy Bob Thorton .....maybe) and not caused so many people to get the urge to shoot large-caliber ammo at him. Then back him up with a bunch of Germany's best actors.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Did anyone else find it ironic or funny that Eddie Izzard, a cross, dressing, English comedian played General Erich Fellgiebel?


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 10, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Well they could have gotten Billy Bob Thornton! That would really screw things up; Germans who sound like Texans.


billy bob is a big a moron as Cruise if not more


----------



## Amsel (Jun 10, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> billy bob is a big a moron as Cruise if not more


I honestly don't know much about him, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 10, 2009)

Amsel said:


> I honestly don't know much about him, but I'll take your word for it.


I listened to an interview with him on the radio up here and the interviewer is really a very good interviewer and he knows his stuff , listen and figure out if he's a goof or not

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSZZhJHbTSw_


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

"Ich habe dem taters, jah ummm hmmm."


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 13, 2009)

Njaco said:


> "Ich habe dem taters, jah ummm hmmm."



Haha... You be speakin some right good German there buddy


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

ummm hmmmm


----------



## worksetsyoufree (Jun 18, 2009)

being the huge stauffenberg enthusiast i am i purchased Valkyrie on Blu-Ray (personally, i think they did a good job on it) but, that aside, the bonus features on the Blu-Ray were fantastic. Particularly the more history aimed ones. found this on Youtube, it's a quick preview of the about an hour and a half long doc on Nazis Germany included. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjvpAOx8DHY_

also, they give u a good look at why they chose the actors they did on this one (again these are just snippets of the actual material) 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUF6Mdwl5c_


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 19, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Did anyone else find it ironic or funny that Eddie Izzard, a cross, dressing, English comedian played General Erich Fellgiebel?



I suspect the part of Eva Braun had already been cast.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 19, 2009)

That would have made for one ugly Eva Braun Maxim.


----------

